# RegEx: Any Character mit Ausnahmen?



## Verjigorm (17. Mai 2007)

Mit Regex kann man ja den "." (Punkt) für jeden Char benutzen
.* findet ja alles, egal was für nen String man hat
nun möchte ich aber einige Zeichen herausnehmen (z.B ein x oder whitespaces (\s))
Ich habe mehrere Ausdrücke versucht:
.^x*
[.^x]*
[.&&[^x]]*
....
...
..
Merkwürdig ist, dass  [.]* nicht funktioniert wie .*
Ich kann auch nicht \w nehmen, da ich auch die ganzen Sonderzeichen mit einbeziehen möchte

kann mir wer helfen?

mfg Verjigorm


----------



## Roar (17. Mai 2007)

[^x\s]*


----------



## Verjigorm (17. Mai 2007)

LOL

nachdem ich jetzt 5min überlegt habe ob ich lachen oder weinen soll, sag ich erstmal danke 

Ich bin davon ausgegangen, dass man erst was definieren muss (wie . oder \w ...) um es dann weiter einzuschränken

dass das so geht wär ich vermutlich nicht drauf gekommen

aber bei näherem überlegen ist ja ein \d \w etc. schon ne Einschränkung von "allen Zeichen"


----------

